# New H.F. Router looks familiar



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

Hey for only $50 it might be worth a try ,but sure looks a lot like a PC690/Craftsman models 2 Horsepower Fixed Base Router


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Tommyt654 said:


> Hey for only $50 it might be worth a try ,but sure looks a lot like a PC690/Craftsman models 2 Horsepower Fixed Base Router


Hi Tommy - kinda looks like one don't it. 28,000 rpm single speed though I'll pass.:no:


----------



## RJM (Apr 11, 2010)

Would be a really inexpensive motor for home made tables though .... 


Drill Master 2 Horsepower Fixed Base Router - Harbor Freight


----------



## 2bigfeet (Mar 3, 2011)

Did anyone click through the images... what exactly is he doing? 







~


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Kerry

Looks like he playing around with new router making some router dust  LOL


==========



2bigfeet said:


> Did anyone click through the images... what exactly is he doing?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Is that first pic a climb cut


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

Makin sawdust...Would have to do a little investigatin so to speak and see who is making that for them....It does look kinda like the Porter Cable


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

And don't forget that 20% off H.F. Coupon that would drop this 2 $40 give or take a penny or 2


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

I do need a new boat anchor for my rubber boat that would be good price for new one.. 


=========


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Bob,
I have an anvil I'll let you have for $20.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Gene

Hahahahahahahahaha thanks but to many sharp corners LOL for my rubber boat.

=========



Gene Howe said:


> Bob,
> I have an anvil I'll let you have for $20.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Make no mistake: HF builds their own tools in China. To date their electric tools have fallen way short of any other brand. I am sure in time this will change but I will not be first in line to try their new electric tools.


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

Went by my local H.F. today to see if they have any in stock, guy says theirs 10 in the back but none on the shelf so I asked to see 1 and we went back and he took 1 out of the box for me. Looked like a rebadged craftsman more so than the PC. ran fine, easy adjustment easily comparible to the craftsman routers they have at a much higher price. Pretty well built so for $40 not a bad deal although its a single speed , would make a good table router I would suspect vs boat anchor


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

IMO, its biggest downfall for table use is the fixed speed. I rarely run mine at the max of 22,000 in the table, much less the 28,000 this runs at. Adding $30-50 for a speed controller would make no sense to me. JMHO


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

$56 + tax for both if you buy seperately and use the 20% off coupon, whats with all the negativity, if ya don't like it because you have a chip on your shoulder towards H.F.thats fine but posting negative comments about a tool you have 0 knowledge about seems childish to me. Here's a link to the speed controller which I do have on of and it works just fine and has for 6 yrs without fail FYI, Router Speed Control


----------



## MikeMa (Jul 27, 2006)

There are a few diamonds in the rough at HF. I know of a bunch of people who have the dust collector with the metal blades and absolutely love it. 

However, I don't believe many of the tools they have are re-badged (though there are probably some). I have noticed that a lot of them have been made to look similar to popular brands to make the buyer believe they are getting the same quality, but with enough differences to show they didn't flat out copy the tool.

I know many have used HF tools quite successfully. Just know what it is you are buying and use it within its capabilities.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Tommy, this is not a chip on the shoulder situation. I own many HF tools which I highly recommend; their air tools perform as well as IR or CP. HF electric tools may look the same on the outside but there is a huge difference on the inside. These tools do not stand up over time as they should. Tolerances are no where near other brands. 
A prime example is HF's version of a bayonet saw(commonly called a SawZall after the Milwaukee brand) This saw sells cheap because it is cheap. Every other manufacturer produces this type of saw and they all last most people years. A new saw from HF tends to burn out in less than two weeks of every day use. This is a performance track record and the story is repeated with other HF electric tools. Drills that fail within a months time is another example. HF stationary power tools are a different story. I own a HF 6" rabbeting jointer and a dust collector that I am very pleased with. The opinions you see here are generated by numerous defective/failed product returns. Now the router in question is a new tool and maybe they have worked out the bugs. I will have to hear reports of that from at least 20 people before I would try one.(And I make it a point to work with as many different routers as possible so I can give out accurate information) If you bought one then be so kind as to update us on how many hours of use you have on it and how it performs. Everyone here is fair and open minded.


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

Hf sells a bed extender for pick-up trucks that Ya can pick up for about $30.00 I preach this to all our old and new club members in my Kayak fishin club....I have 2 spotlights I picked up for $7.00 a piece still goin strong after 4 years ( they do drain a 12 volt battery quick) I have purchased some of the Chicago cordless tools and they do not last at all they were in trash can after a few projects...So purchase at risk and use judgement


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

I have got many,many items from HF and it comes down to this if it has a cord or if it's a elec.item it's a boat anchor, almost every item I have got from them comes with a set of new brushes , it's like they know you will need them in short order..  but I still buy from them ,it's like buying nails for me you can use it once with luck maybe a time or two..
but buy some rope at the same time you will need it if you have a boat or a door that will not stay open.. 

==


----------



## RJM (Apr 11, 2010)

I use this HF grinder all the time and it works quite well. I imagine the reason that extra brushes are supplied is that it's about the only part that's guaranteed to eventually wear out and there are no parts sold for these tools. It may also have something to do with the warranties they sell (I never buy them).

Anyway, it has a cord and it works great. I also have a belt sander fromHF. it works great too but it needs a better belt than the HF one (which has a bump at the seam). Both have power cords and I don't own a boat.


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

Interesting as I have the H.F. Sawzall and its has worked well for over 4 yrs for me with no complaints, that being said however there are lemons made by all manufacturers, Crapsman, Dewilt,Ranobi,Dilta etc.Your analysis seems biased on opinions of only those who have had bad experiences only while I'm sure there are quite a few that never voice an opinion because their tools work fine,hence no complaints. But not surprisingly enough most of these tools come out of the exact same plants in China only to be packaged into different casings and marketed by several distributors. I highly doubt there are significant difference tween them all to account for much. As far as extra brushes go I wish all manufacturers included them in all electric motors as its usually the only part that wears out in 90% of case's where theres a problem with a tool. I can't count on my hands and toes how many times I have had to replace brush sets on Delta,Ryobi,Craftsman,DeWalt,Porter Cable tools in my lifetime, but then again I was using them more often than occasionaly almost daily along with others in the crew and putting them thru rigorous use vs the occasional or weekend warrior type.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

I also have a collection of Harbor Freight tools. They handle quality shortcomings with a very liberal return and exchange policy. That works well if you live near a retail store. I'm about 100+ miles one way so I'll not be buying something I may need to return the next day (same day is out of the question). Buying internet/mail order is a similar situation. Repacking shipping etc etc... Also, don't try buying at the retail outlet and returning by mail or vice versa.. Seem like two different companies. :fie:
Overall, I think their measuring tools and hand tools are an exceptional value. Unlike most of the feedback I've read, personally, I'm 0 for 3 on their pneumatics. Not goin there again. Clamps, the bar clamps and F-clamps are pretty decent, quick clamps and c-clamps are a crap shoot, as are the corded tools. My father swore by the HF angle grinders as the best deal going but he also bought 4 a year for at least 5 years.:wacko:


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

I have a HF store 2 miles from home and one more about 8 miles from home I just hate to go into the HF store I'm like a kid in a candy store and say I want that and that and that so to say I have my share of HF items maybe more than most maybe, some of the items are great and some are NOT, it's like a candy store, some taste good and some leave a bad taste in your mouth..

=====


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

I guess I should tell you about a 18" elec. Chain Saw I got from HF, it was at a great price 70.oo bucks , I used it to take 3 Aspens down 5" and 6" diam.I got the trees down and I started to cut them up for fire wood size, 1st. tree all was good and than on the 2nd tree it started to smoke, I stop and checked the oil for the bar and it just was fine you got it one more boat anchor I got some wire from the shop and hung it on a sign pole by the street and put a note on it FREE ,it was gone in about 2 hours thank God.. 

like this one
14" Electric Chain Saw

You got it I jump into the truck and I got a gas one from HD for 250.oo bucks and got the job done 

But that's one long story also it took me 3 trips to HD to get a new one ..that someone else didn't use 1st. 

Not my day I guess 
=====


----------



## mpbc48 (Sep 17, 2010)

Hi,

I have a local HF and I have many satisfactory purchases. (Even ones with cords ":^) )

I'm very happy with my 12" sliding miter saw for $88 after discounts and the 12" planer for $200 after discounts.

Their return policy is second to none. Though I've only had to return a couple of items.

Mike


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

bobj3 said:


> Hi
> 
> I guess I should tell you about a 18" elec. Chain Saw I got from HF, it was at a great price 70.oo bucks , I used it to take 3 Aspens down 5" and 6" diam.I got the trees down and I started to cut them up for fire wood size, 1st. tree all was good and than on the 2nd tree it started to smoke, I stop and checked the oil for the bar and it just was fine you got it one more boat anchor I got some wire from the shop and hung it on a sign pole by the street and put a note on it FREE ,it was gone in about 2 hours thank God..
> 
> ...


Het Bob, did ya notice the add says light duty Not relly designed for taking down small trees, mainly used for limbing up small trees and cutting branches, no wonder it smoked out, you made it think it was a real chainsaw and it crapped out on you:cray:


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Tom

I have used chainsaws for a very long time, a 5" Aspen tree trunk should be duck soup for any chainsaw, Aspens are not real hard wood and much easyer to cut than pine ,you can almost break a 3" Aspen limb with your hands or a good jump on it...but the chainsaw should be-able to make more than 6 cuts b/4 going up in smoke, don't you think, maybe they should have used Yellow plastic for the case like a lemon ...

===


Tommyt654 said:


> Het Bob, did ya notice the add says light duty Not relly designed for taking down small trees, mainly used for limbing up small trees and cutting branches, no wonder it smoked out, you made it think it was a real chainsaw and it crapped out on you:cray:


----------

